# What is your all time favorite film?



## Fugue Meister

This is something I'm really interested in. If you can't I'd be happy to know a top 3, 5, or 10.. 

My favorites would have to be The Shining, Touch of Evil, Wild Strawberries, Whose Afraid of Virginia Woolf, Stardust Memories, Lawrence of Arabia, The Third Man, Chinatown, & The Godfather II ... these are not really in order but it's definitely 10 I really love and can watch anytime. What are yours?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Those ones I _'can watch anytime'_ over and over (not any preference order):

Battleship Potemkin (Eisenstein)

Ivan the Terrible I (Eisenstein)

Storm Over Asia (Pudovkin)

Nanook of the North (Flaherty)

City Lights (Chaplin)

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (Wiene)

The Wind (Sjöström)

The Passion of Joan of Arc (Dreyer)

Under the Roofs of Paris (Clair)

Miracle in Milan (De Sica)

The Road (Fellini)

Rashomon (Kurosawa)

The Apartment (Wilder)

and many more...


----------



## Serge

Jeez, and just when I thought that my favorite film was whatever I could pop on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## mirepoix

The Big Sleep. (1946)


----------



## KenOC

mirepoix said:


> The Big Sleep. (1946)


Yeah, but only if you can tell me who killed the chauffer.


----------



## PetrB

Bergman ~ *Wild Strawberries*, and his perfect comedy which gets increasingly funnier the older the viewer becomes ~ *Smiles of a midsummer's night*.

Cocteau ~ *La Belle et la Bête* / *Orphée*

Frank Capra ~ *Lost Horizon* (1937)

Fellini ~ *Notte di Cabiria* / *La Dolce Vita* / *Giulietta degli spiriti*

Michael Powell and Emeric Pressburger ~ *I know where I'm going* / *A Canterbury Tale* / *A Matter of Life and Death.*

*Topper* ~ 1937 (A near to perfect as it gets comedy.)


----------



## mirepoix

^^^ I haven't seen 'Topper'. But 'Notte di Cabiria' is wonderful - and not just for the final scene.


----------



## mirepoix

KenOC said:


> Yeah, but only if you can tell me who killed the chauffer.


I know. I prefer to think of it as a trivial detail lost in the midst of general awesomeness and probably more attractive women per foot of film than in any thing else I've ever watched.


----------



## Guest

I'm not going to play...except to post to my list elsewhere...

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls005387186/


----------



## tdc

David Lynch films are my favorite, these are probably my top 5:

_Mulholland Drive
Blue Velvet
Lost Highway
Wild at Heart
The Straight Story_

Other favorites include _The Big Lebowski_ (Joel Coen) and _Idiocracy_ (Mike Judge).


----------



## PetrB

mirepoix said:


> ^^^ I haven't seen 'Topper'. But 'Notte di Cabiria' is wonderful - and not just for the final scene.


Giulietta Masina was one truly amazing actress ~ _a 'beautiful' actress_. In films, seen mainly if not exclusively in her hubby Fellini's films, but did a lot of theater in Italy.


----------



## Fugue Meister

tdc said:


> David Lynch films are my favorite, these are probably my top 5:
> 
> _Mulholland Drive
> Blue Velvet
> Lost Highway
> Wild at Heart
> The Straight Story_
> 
> Other favorites include _The Big Lebowski_ (Joel Coen) and _Idiocracy_ (Mike Judge).


I adore Lynch Mulholland Drive is fantastic, one of the very greats.. What do you think of Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me, I think its and under appreciated masterpiece. Coens are brilliant, best writers in the movies today (for writer of the single brain variety I like charlie kaufman or steve zaillian). Idiocracy hilarious.

Lets see some others I saw mentioned: "The Big Sleep"(second best Bogie movie behind "Treasure of the Sierra Madre"), "The Apartment" (Wilders best besides "Witness for the Prosecution" in my opinion), "Topper", "Smiles of a Midsummer's Night"(love, love love Bergman anything of his is great), "Battleship Potemkin", "Ivan the Terrible I", "City Lights", "The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari", "Miracle in Milan" (huge De Sica fan),"Rashomon".. All great films as for the others so far I don't know them I'll have to check them out.. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## tdc

Fugue Meister said:


> I adore Lynch Mulholland Drive is fantastic, one of the very greats.. What do you think of Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me, I think its and under appreciated masterpiece.


I agree it is an under-rated masterpiece. The last half of the movie is very dark, to the point where I have to be in a certain mood to watch it. But I applaud David for being true to the essence of the story and not "selling out" at all in this film.

On a side note one day I would love it if Lynch would do another movie that expands on the earlier part of that movie focusing on the green ring and the missing detective.

I also look forward to viewing the new blu-ray version of the film that will be released July 29th and includes around 90 minutes (!) of deleted scenes - apparently there was a lot more of David Bowie in the deleted scenes.

Here is a transcript of Lynch's introductory speech at the recent premiere of the film - priceless!

_There is an abundance of fish in the sea. But tonight, I would like to speak about wood. There are many times in the world when the phone rings and someone is inquiring about wood. This happens primarily at lumber yards and in this case, it's necessary to have a phone. It is only natural that trees are growing and that they are made of wood. Much happiness can come from observing a tree and the same can be said about observing the many shapes fashioned out of wood. Quite often when when we are talking about beauty, we are talking about wood. Thank you very much!_

-David Lynch


----------



## cwarchc

An impossible task, it depends on how you are feeling at the time
However here are some of my faves, in no particular order

Das Boot
The Blues Brothers
Duck Soup
The Life of Brian
Apocalypse Now
The Deerhunter
African Queen
The 39 steps

and many more


----------



## norman bates

Ingmar Bergman - Winter light
Vittorio De Sica - Umberto D
Charles Burnett - Killer of Sheep
Ridley Scott - Alien
Sam Peckinpah - Bring me the head of Alfredo Garcia
David Lynch - Lost Highway
Martin Scorsese - Taxi driver
Charles Laughton - The night of the hunter
Andrej Tarkovskij - Stalker
Billy Wilder - The Apartment
Nelo Risi - Dead of summer
Fritz Lang - Fury
Robert Mulligan - To kill a mockinbird
Powell & Pressburger - A matter of life and death
Maya Deren - Meshes of the afternoon
Jack Clayton - The innocents
Stanley Kubrick - Full metal jacket
Robert Bresson - Diary of a country priest

and an animated short:
John & Faith Hubley - Windy Day


----------



## norman bates

PetrB said:


> Giulietta Masina was one truly amazing actress ~ _a 'beautiful' actress_. In films, seen mainly if not exclusively in her hubby Fellini's films, but did a lot of theater in Italy.


I don't know, I love those movies but I can't stand her.
Anyway her role in Giulietta degli spiriti is fascinating (probably not the best word): In the movie the husband cheated on her, and in the reality Fellini really cheated on her with Sandra Milo!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

norman bates said:


> Ingmar Bergman - Winter light
> Vittorio De Sica - Umberto D
> Fritz Lang - Fury


All the three are among my favorites! Though I've found The Winter Light really haunting, it is due to the dark and cold atmosphere regarding the plot rather than any initiative technical issue which I adore the most whenever I'm going to watch a movie. I prefer the german expressionist Fritz Lang (The Destiny, Nibelungen, Dr. Mabuse and Metropolis) but Fury is a great film and the particlular scene for me is the final court scene, where Spencer Tracy makes the speech.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

PetrB said:


> Frank Capra ~ *Lost Horizon* (1937)


Didn't know about this, I'll go for it, thanks for the post! My favorite Capra is _It's a Wonderful Life_.


----------



## Polyphemus

This is like asking which grain of sand in the Sahara is your favourite and just as you answer a bloody sandstorm blows in.
Among movies I will always watch :-
The Big Country
The Presidents Analyst
Night Of The Iguana
Lawman
Inherit The Wind
Shutter Island

I could go on and on but lets just say I like a lot of movies.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> Bergman ~ *Wild Strawberries*, his perfect comedy which gets increasingly funnier the older the viewer becomes...


Yes, a misquote, but that's what I saw on first reading your post. It pulled me up short -- an understatement! 

Anyway, thank you profusely and profoundly for *NOT *writing that.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Polyphemus said:


> This is like asking which grain of sand in the Sahara is your favourite and just as you answer a bloody sandstorm blows in.
> Among movies I will always watch :-
> The Big Country
> The Presidents Analyst
> Night Of The Iguana
> Lawman
> Inherit The Wind
> Shutter Island
> 
> I could go on and on but lets just say I like a lot of movies.


Man, "Night of the Iguana" is such an underrated film... And such a great combo: John Huston & Richard Burton (the greatest actor of all time - you can argue this all you'd like but you'll never sway my feelings on this... it's also the greatest example of why the academy awards are nonsense Burton never won any of his 7... I swear I call foul every year I've seen the ceremony or heard the results the next day)...


----------



## Cosmos

How impossible to answer 

Here is a list of some of my favorite films:
The Shawshank Redemption
No Country for Old Men
Fargo
The Birds
Airplane!
Amelie
Les Miserables (1935), even though it ends too soon
The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1939)
2001 A Space Odyssey
Eyes Wide Shut
Jackie Brown
12 Angry Men
Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## PetrB

Fugue Meister said:


> Man, "Night of the Iguana" is such an underrated film... And such a great combo: John Huston & Richard Burton AARGH! Why did you omit to mention Ava Gardner, her role key in making sense of the premise -- _and 'the moral' of this fable-like story_ this forever luscious and earthy actress doing such a tremendous job? (the Deborah Kerr character also has a great non-judgmental 'moral lecture' speech on human sexual behavior) (the greatest actor of all time - you can argue this all you'd like but you'll never sway my feelings on this... it's also the greatest example of why the academy awards are nonsense Burton never won any of his 7... I swear I call foul every year I've seen the ceremony or heard the results the next day)...


Terrific (imo not 'great') film, the Burton character literally ridiculous, an over-the-top male hysteric (if that is not an oxymoron) and he played this over-the-top role perfectly 'over-the-top,' -- and it is 'hysterically funny' -- although his 'dilemma' seems quite real to the character, of course


----------



## Radames

KenOC said:


> Yeah, but only if you can tell me who killed the chauffer.


Big Sleep is really a science fiction movie. It a fully restored version is ever release it will be revealed that aliens did it.

My favorite - Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## PetrB

Il_Penseroso said:


> Didn't know about this, I'll go for it, thanks for the post! My favorite Capra is _It's a Wonderful Life_.


A wonderful film -- now available in a restored version. A few scenes have been lost, it seems, and the film was reconstructed from clips found throughout the world. Those lost scenes are 'archivally' presented with the dialogue running under a few still shots.

I date myself in that I can recall the actual lost scenes which are now in that format.

Please, if you go for it, do yourself a favor and don't read one more squib about the plot, the filming, but just watch it first


----------



## Polyphemus

PetrB said:


> Terrific (imo not 'great') film, the Burton character literally ridiculous, an over-the-top male hysteric (if that is not an oxymoron) and he played this over-the-top role perfectly 'over-the-top,' -- and it is 'hysterically funny' -- although his 'dilemma' seems quite real to the character, of course


Well his character was an alcoholic who lapsed occasionally into DT's and panic attacks. I agree with your comments of course about Ava Gardner but lets not forget the other superb performance by Deborah Kerr.


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> Yes, a misquote, but that's what I saw on first reading your post. It pulled me up short -- an understatement!
> 
> Anyway, thank you profusely and profoundly for *NOT *writing that.


LOL. It would frighten people if I spoke directly about what I thought I read which I had misread


----------



## PetrB

Polyphemus said:


> Well his character was an alcoholic who lapsed occasionally into DT's and panic attacks. I agree with your comments of course about Ava Gardner but lets not forget the other superb performance by Deborah Kerr.


added in an edit perhaps after you responded. Not a great film, but one loaded with great actors deploying their craft suberbly -- which is far far better than most films!

I suppose its 'message' -- in what now seems to be a social climate with a strong streak of new-age puritanism with a high degree of prudery or embarrassment about what is merely a fact of human nature and existence -- might do some of that newer generation a bit of good to view it, i.e. if it would not shock and embarrass them


----------



## Morimur

A few of my favorites:

Come and See (Elem Klimov)
Army of Shadows (Jean-Pierre Melville)
Stalker (Andrei Tarkovsky)
Andrei Rublev (Andrei Tarkovsky)
Damnation (Béla Tarr)
Satantango (Béla Tarr)
Werckmeister Harmonies (Béla Tarr)
Throne of Blood (Akira Kurosawa)


----------



## norman bates

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Andrei Rublev (Andrei Tarkovsky)


Lope do you know Marketa Lazarova? I'm asking because it's the movie that I tend to associate to Andrei Rublev.
I must decide myself to watch Come and see.


----------



## Chordalrock

Does Seinfeld count as a movie?

Anyway, I consider these two films sacred, so thread lightly:

The Dark Knight Rises
Edge of Tomorrow

I've seen the former about ten times, it's incredible. Any movie that has Kierkegaard's leap of faith in it can't be all bad.

The latter is the biggest surprise of my life as far as art or entertainment goes, or about as big as Dufay's credo from Missa L'homme arme. I just didn't believe I'd see another movie that would knock my socks off like this one does. I've seen it twice now so I know it can bear repeated viewing. The second time I watched it I was so excited for an hour as I watched it that I was shaking.


----------



## Morimur

norman bates said:


> Lope do you know Marketa Lazarova? I'm asking because it's the movie that I tend to associate to Andrei Rublev.
> I must decide myself to watch Come and see.


Hell, just when I thought I knew all the best films -- I'd never heard of Marketa Lazarová. It looks like a fabulous film, I certainly must watch this. Thanks!


----------



## Weston

Kubrick - _2001: a space odyssey_

Herzog - Um . . . oh I hate losing my memory. The one about the rubber baron taking a steamship across land in the Amazon basin? That one.

Kubrick - _A Clockwork Orange_

Wise - _The Day the Earth Stood Still_, with the archetypal Bernard Hermann soundtrack!

Boorman - _Excaliber_ , downright Wagnerian

Gilliam and Jones - _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_, the most quoted movie of an entire generation, possibly of all time.


----------



## dgee

Weston said:


> Herzog - Um . . . oh I hate losing my memory. The one about the rubber baron taking a steamship across land in the Amazon basin? That one.


Fitzcarraldo! The inimitable Klaus Kinski


----------



## Morimur

Chordalrock said:


> Does Seinfeld count as a movie?
> 
> Anyway, I consider these two films sacred, so thread lightly:
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises
> Edge of Tomorrow
> 
> I've seen the former about ten times, it's incredible. Any movie that has Kierkegaard's leap of faith in it can't be all bad.
> 
> The latter is the biggest surprise of my life as far as art or entertainment goes, or about as big as Dufay's credo from Missa L'homme arme. I just didn't believe I'd see another movie that would knock my socks off like this one does. I've seen it twice now so I know it can bear repeated viewing. The second time I watched it I was so excited for an hour as I watched it that I was shaking.


Dark Knight Rises, really? I thought it was worthless even as 'entertainment'. The editing was rather awkward, too.


----------



## Chordalrock

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Dark Knight Rises, really? I thought it was worthless even as 'entertainment'. The editing was rather awkward, too.


It's pretty obvious we don't have much in common. Even from Kurosawa you picked Throne of Blood rather than Seven Samurai, so I'd say it's like apples and oranges watching movies, pointless to compare.


----------



## KenOC

Chordalrock said:


> It's pretty obvious we don't have much in common. Even from Kurosawa you picked Throne of Blood rather than Seven Samurai, so I'd say it's like apples and oranges watching movies, pointless to compare.


For Kurosawa, I'd choose Dersu Uzala.


----------



## hpowders

My Bar Mitzvah film. Wonderful color and the best thing is it was all about me.


----------



## Guest

******SPOILER ALERT******



Chordalrock said:


> I'm not really interested in what you think is a great movie and what you think isn't.


It's a bit difficult to respond to a thread about "what you think is your all-time favorite movie" without telling everyone here what you think is a great movie and, if we're going to swap opinions, what we think about each other's choices.

Personally, I'll watch anything with Emily Blunt in more than once, and my Bane impersonation is well-practised, but I'd not put _Edge of Tomorrow_ (surely it's really called _Live. Die. Repeat_??) or the _Dark Night (_Lives. Dies. Comes Back to Life_)_ in my top ten.


----------



## Bulldog

A few among many:

Aliens
Shawshank Redemption
The Godfather I and II
Crimes and Punishment
Fargo
Notting Hill
Deerhunter
The Mission
Unforgiven


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> My Bar Mitzvah film. Wonderful color and the best thing is it was all about me.


I found the use of colour to be far too obviously derivative of Antonioni.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Dark Knight Rises, really? I thought it was worthless even as 'entertainment'. The editing was rather awkward, too.


Now, now, Chordalrock is entitled to his opinion just as much as anyone else (Although I must admit Chordalrock, I like "Throne of Blood" better than "The Seven Samurai" :lol: )

Everyone can like whatever films they like that's the beauty of taste, there very diverse amongst us all. I happen to be a fan of Nolan's "Batman" trilogy (but I must confess a preference for "The Dark Knight"), I will say that after a second and third viewing of "The Dark Knight Rises" I found it to be a much better film than I had initially thought (so give it another go sometime Lope, if you can find the time unless you hated all three in which case I'd say never you mind...  )

I think all of us have guilty pleasures when it comes to movies... Yes we can all appreciate good movies but some of us have favorites that others would despise, for instance I love a horrible little picture called "Clifford" with Charles Grodin and Martin Short. No matter how bad anyone thinks it is I truly enjoy it on many levels and as much as it could be called a bad movie, I still put it on every now and again.

For me it's all about what really just connects with you.. I mean some people like films like those "Twilight" series films or ultra gory slasher flicks and other dreck like that... :lol: JK.. It's all up to the individual and again this thread is all about what we all like and why, I'm curious even if some of you aren't and if possible lets try not and tear down one another's choices... (except for "Clifford", as far as I'm concerned go crazy with that one, at least that means you watched it)


----------



## Fugue Meister

The only real thing I won't tolerate is cracks about Kubrick's work. That is unacceptable...


----------



## norman bates

Weston said:


> Gilliam and Jones - _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_, the most quoted movie of an entire generation, possibly of all time.


In italy the same could be probably said of Fantozzi, and especially the first two movies are the two funniest movies I've ever seen. The second one, "The second tragic Fantozzi" in particular is truly hilarious.
I'm alway baffled by the fact that while here everybody knows those movies and tons of dialogues by heart (there's also the adjective "Fantozziano" to describe something tragicomic) Fantozzi seems completely unknown outside italy.


----------



## Guest

Fugue Meister said:


> The only real thing I won't tolerate is cracks about Kubrick's work. That is unacceptable...


Well, a little perhaps...Matt Groening obviously likes his Kubrick, for example. But there's not much to crack about in the one I like the most - _Paths of Glory_.


----------



## Fugue Meister

MacLeod said:


> Well, a little perhaps...Matt Groening obviously likes his Kubrick, for example. But there's not much to crack about in the one I like the most - _Paths of Glory_.


Ah yes... His first masterpiece what a great work of cinema!


----------



## Chordalrock

Fugue Meister said:


> I will say that after a second and third viewing of "The Dark Knight Rises" I found it to be a much better film than I had initially thought (so give it another go sometime Lope, if you can find the time unless you hated all three in which case I'd say never you mind...  )


It's interesting, I had the same experience. After a couple of viewings, my evaluation of it has stayed constant: super awesome.

I used to be a huge Kubrick fan several years ago. I should watch some of his movies again.


----------



## Vesteralen

Harold Lloyd's *The Kid Brother*(1925)

short film: Buster Keaton's *One Week*(1920)


----------



## Guest

[doh! posted in wrong thread]


----------



## schigolch

There are so many... Just a few:

Vertigo
Witness for the Prosecution
La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc
A Woman of Paris
The Night of the Hunter
To Be or Not to Be
Jules et Jim
Sunrise
M
Casque d'or
The River
The Searchers
La Ronde
Sullivan's Travels
Journal d'un curé de campagne
Francesco, giullare di Dio 
Dr. Strangelove
Portrait of Jennie
Tokyo monogatari....


----------



## Morimur

Fugue Meister said:


> The only real thing I won't tolerate is cracks about Kubrick's work. That is unacceptable...


Love '2001'. Kubrick was certainly a great artist but 'Eyes Wide Shut' was a pretty weak film. Still, most of his oeuvre is of very high artistic quality. As for Christopher Nolan, well, let's just say he's no Kubrick or even Spielberg (he's terrible). For pure, mindless entertainment I prefer James Cameron or Alfonso Cuarón.


----------



## QuietGuy

My all-time favorite film is _To Kill a Mockingbird_


----------



## GreenMamba

PetrB said:


> A wonderful film -- now available in a restored version. A few scenes have been lost, it seems, and the film was reconstructed from clips found throughout the world. Those lost scenes are 'archivally' presented with the dialogue running under a few still shots.
> 
> I date myself in that I can recall the actual lost scenes which are now in that format.


Here's the lost ending to It's a Wonderful Life, for anyone who hasn't seen it:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7sqx2_its-a-wonderful-life-lost-end_shortfilms


----------



## GreenMamba

My favorite is probably *Five Easy Pieces*. Well, that and *Duck Soup*.


----------



## mirepoix

My favourite used to be 'Forbidden Planet'. I think we can all learn a lot from that film - especially the "Monsters...monsters from the id!" part.
Also: Anne Francis.


----------



## Itullian

Mad Mad Mad Mad World

Treasure of Sierra Madre

Angels with Dirty Faces

Paths of Glory

Jesus of Nazareth


----------



## Chordalrock

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Love '2001'. Kubrick was certainly a great artist but 'Eyes Wide Shut' was a pretty weak film. Still, most of his oeuvre is of very high artistic quality. As for Christopher Nolan, well, let's just say he's no Kubrick or even Spielberg (he's terrible). For pure, mindless entertainment I prefer James Cameron or Alfonso Cuarón.


God has spoken.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Blade Runner* without a doubt for me, I never tire of it.


----------



## Ingélou

There are so many, but I think it would have to be 'The Third Man'. The plot is so thought-provoking & gripping, the characters engaging, and the b/w photography is wonderful.


----------



## Vaneyes

1. Titanic 2. Lawrence of Arabia 3. Sunset Boulevard 4. The Loved One 5. The Magic Christian 6. Cabaret 7. The Bridges of Madison County 8. Blade Runner 9. Out of Africa 10. To Catch A Thief :tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Not many Western fans out here ..... Once Upon a Time in the West .... packed with fantastic music, fantastic dialogue (sparser that Hpowders' posts), a great cast, and a genius of a director


----------



## Tarquinius Superbus

Some of my favourites:

Vertigo (1958, Alfred Hitchcock)
Sunrise (1927, F.W. Murnau)
M (1931, Fritz Lang)
City Lights (1931, Charles Chaplin)
Double Indemnity (1944, Billy Wilder)
Psycho (1960, Alfred Hitchcock)
Rashomon (1950, Akira Kurosawa)
2001: A Space Odyssey (1968, Stanley Kubrick)
North By Northwest (1959, Alfred Hitchcock)
Chinatown (1974, Roman Polanski)
Les Diaboliques (1955, Henri-Georges Clouzot)
Amadeus (1984, Milos Forman)
Sunset Boulevard (1950, Billy Wilder)
The Bicycle Thieves (1948, Vittorio De Sica)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994, Frank Darabont)
Goodbye Mr. Chips (1939, Sam Wood)
The General (1926, Clyde Bruckman & Buster Keaton)
L’Atalante (1934, Jean Vigo)
The Third Man (1949, Carol Reed)
The Grapes of Wrath (1940, John Ford)
The Passion of Joan of Arc (1928, Carl Dreyer)
Rear Window (1954, Alfred Hitchcock)
The Elephant Man (1980, David Lynch)
Dr. Strangelove (1964, Stanley Kubrick)
Mr Smith Goes To Washington (1939, Frank Capra)


----------



## Morimur

*Wings of Desire (Dir. Wim Wenders)*










A quintessential European/German film; a beautiful visual poem that only gets better with age. Highly recommended.


----------



## SimonNZ

^When I was in my twenties that probably was my favorite film, and it remains a sentimental favorite.

Its not perfect - I've seen it so many times I know all the ****** in the armour - but its got more fresh and spontaneous ideas than some other filmmakers manage in a career (partly a result of the unique circumstances under which it was made and written).

-

After much chin scratching, I'd say my favorite film is now this:










*Man With A Movie Camera - (Dziga Vertov, 1926)*

If you haven't see it and think you might, make sure it's the one with the Alloy Orchestra soundtrack (based on Vertov's notes - driving and urgent)

Not with the Cinematic Orchestra's "chill-out lounge" soundtrack.
Definately not with Michael Nyman's "phoned-in Nymanesque" soundtrack.

The rest of the top the might be:

The Long Day Closes (Terence Davies)
Mirror (Andrei Tarkovsky)
The Third Man (Carol Reed)
8 1/2 (Federico Fellini)
Black Cat White Cat (Emir Kustarica)
The Wind Will Carry Us (Abbas Kiarostami)
Round Midnight (Bertrand Tavernier)
Millers Crossing (Joel and Ethan Coen)
Brief Encounter (David Lean)

My favorite director is Eric Rohmer, but I can't single out just one work.


----------



## PetrB

SimonNZ said:


> ^When I was in my twenties that probably was my favorite film, and it remains a sentimental favorite.
> 
> Its not perfect - I've seen it so many times I know all the ****** in the armour - but its got more fresh and spontaneous ideas than some other filmmakers manage in a career....


I've forgotten about which director this was said, but it applies, imo, to many of the greater film directors:

"His mistakes are more interesting to watch than many another director's successes."


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## Morimur

*Woman in the Dunes (Dir. Hiroshi Teshigahara)*










I first saw this film on TV back in the late 90s on Showcase (Canadian TV channel). I loved it then and still do now.


----------



## muzik

.............M.....................


----------



## Badinerie

Love David Lean's Work so my favourite is one of his. Hobson's Choice. Its probably too British to be appreciated outside the UK, but there's not a wasted moment on screen. Malcolm Arnold's Score is superb. John Mills, Charles Laughton and a host of British character actors. I can practicality join in with the script I have watched it so many times!

Honourable mentions to Powell and Pressburger's The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp, The Big Sleep, and a British Wartime propaganda film by Leslie Howard, The Gentle Sex.


----------



## Levanda

SimonNZ 
Man with movie camera what are film. I so glad you like it. If you enjoying Russian films I recomend to watch Anrei Rublev film.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060107/


----------



## SimonNZ

Levanda said:


> SimonNZ
> Man with movie camera what are film. I so glad you like it. If you enjoying Russian films I recomend to watch Anrei Rublev film.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060107/


Oh, yes, seen it quite a few times now. The first time was back in the days when arthouse vids were rare and I imported one from Facets in Chicago, so I'd be invited to a copying session and I could get Bergman's Persona, which some other guy had. Good times...The kids today have no idea, etc, etc.

At that initial viewing it transpired that the expensive videos has terrible grainy and high contrast picture quality with white-on-white subtitles throughout, so we had little idea what was going on. Again: the kids today, etc.

But Mirror remains my favorite Tarkovsky.


----------



## ptr

Have a hard time to single out one, but Elem Klimov's "Come and See" had a strong impact on me when I saw it first (Not least cuz it reminded me strongly about some of my Ukrainian relatives experiences during WWII).. I have also "enjoyed" quite a few Wenders, Tarkovsky and Jarmush films.
fx. I still have nightmares 30 odd years later from watching "Stalker"...

/ptr


----------



## realdealblues

In reading these comments I recognize pretty much every movie and there are so many great movies that I love to watch.

My own personal favorite film is probably "Jaws".

It just covers everything. It's an Action, Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Horror, Thriller Movie. It literally fits into just about every genre. It has great actors, memorable scenes and lines that everyone knows, it just seems to have everything and cross every genre so it never gets old to me. I never tire of seeing it.


----------



## Morimur

For me, it's the Eastern European and Japanese directors who seem to capture my imagination most. I don't care much for American films, as they're often quite formulaic and emotionally retarded.


----------



## Levanda

Lope de Aguirre said:


> For me, it's the Eastern European and Japanese directors who seem to capture my imagination most. I don't care much for American films, as they're often quite formulaic and emotionally retarded.


For me too I love East Europe films and foreign films. Chinese films are good as well I can't remember the titles but I watched few good story. Not much fan of Hollywood films rare I like them.


----------



## Cheyenne

Headphone Hermit said:


> Not many Western fans out here ..... Once Upon a Time in the West .... packed with fantastic music, fantastic dialogue (sparser that Hpowders' posts), a great cast, and a genius of a director


I _love_ Westerns. I've seen _Once Upon a Time in the West_ more times than I can count. I own two Harmonica's due to it.. And earned a nickname similar to Mr. Bronson in the film! My other favorite westerns are _The Outlaw Josey Wales_, _The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance_, _A Fistful of Dynamite/Duck You Sucker_, _The Searchers_ and _Rio Bravo_.



Lope de Aguirre said:


> [Wings of Desire]
> A quintessential European/German film; a beautiful visual poem that only gets better with age. Highly recommended.


Watching it is an almost meditative experience. Such a haunting film!



Fugue Meister said:


> I mean some people like films like those "Twilight" series films or ultra gory slasher flicks and other dreck like that... :lol: JK..


The fun is off _Twilight_ now that they no longer play in cinemas. I saw the first and the last one in theaters and it's always a rousing experience. Combine horny, sexually promiscuous teenage girls with bemused guys, and a film that caters to the desires of the former and the disgusts of the latter, and you've got a perfectly hilarious film watching experience. (Talk about guilty pleasures!) I befriended some folk at the last one, because we kept making jokes about one of the actors and his deliberately over-the-top performance :lol: He probably thought: "Whatever, my daughter likes this nonsense, and now that I'm a part of it I better have some fun with it!" I am eternally grateful to thee, Michael Sheen!



schigolch said:


> Tokyo monogatari....


Yes, it's Ozu for me too. I can't pick between _Tokyo Story_, _The Only Son_, _I Was Born, But... _and _Early Spring_.. I think I'll go with the bleak, pessimistic _Early Spring_ for now.


----------



## Andreas

2001 A Space Odyssey
Ali: Fear Eats the Soul
Amarcord
Breaking the Waves
Breathless
The Decalogue
Gerry
Grizzly Man
Hitler - A Career
The Mirror
The Passion of the Christ
The Phantom of Liberty
Rear Window
Seven
Sexy Beast
The Silence
The Wrestler


----------



## Blancrocher

My personal favorite: Jacques Tati's "Playtime."


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Wild Strawberries
Lawrence of Arabia
The Strike
The Passion of Joan of Arc
Persona
Death in Venice
Seventh Seal
Rashomon 
Diary of a Country Priest


----------



## mirepoix

Blancrocher said:


> My personal favorite: Jacques Tati's "Playtime."


As ridiculous as it might sound, I still haven't seen this.


----------



## Guest

mirepoix said:


> As ridiculous as it might sound, I still haven't seen this.


Not ridiculous at all. I'm regularly reminded* of how many of the 'greats' talked about here that I've not yet seen (though mostly they are the French, Italian and Swedish masterpieces - I've not yet seen any Bergman at all!)

*not by other people, I hastily add!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ I should really sit down and make a proper list of stuff I want to see. But I've been saying that for years...!


----------



## DeepR

The Good, The Bad & The Ugly.


----------



## Blancrocher

mirepoix said:


> As ridiculous as it might sound, I still haven't seen this.


Not ridiculous at all--there's a lot out there, and I find that "Playtime" doesn't get the exposure it should given its quality (though I'll admit that Tati probably isn't for everyone). I'll be interested in your opinion--be it positive or negative--whenever you do get the chance to see it.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ the thing is, I like Tati very much - I've (I think) two biographies of him - but I'd never got around to watching 'Playtime'.
Sure, I'll post any thoughts I have in the other thread after we've watched it. Then perhaps you (or anyone else interested) can let me know how it compares with your own thoughts?

Just found that AZ have a DVD of it - if I'm strong enough to get it into my shopping basket without adding numerous items from my classical music wish list, I'll order it tonight.


----------



## Bulldog

mirepoix said:


> As ridiculous as it might sound, I still haven't seen this.


I never even heard of "Playtime".

I just looked it up - it's French. No wonder I never heard of it.


----------



## Blancrocher

mirepoix said:


> Sure, I'll post any thoughts I have in the other thread after we've watched it. Then perhaps you (or anyone else interested) can let me know how it compares with your own thoughts?


I'm not sure I'd care to discus a movie I love so much :lol: In any case, I'm glad you're going to check out the film--I must have seen it a dozen times by now, and not for the last time I'm sure.

Now that we've got onto the subject, I'll seek out another of his famous films that _I_ still haven't seen--"Trafic."


----------



## mirepoix

Fair enough.
Ah, I've seen 'Trafic'. While it's generally considered not to be one of his best, it's still definitely worth a watch.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

On the subject of Ozu's films, I saw _Late Spring_ in a Film Theory class. I was entranced by the entire movie, I wrote my final essay on it! Ozu is definitely one of the legends.


----------



## Cheyenne

DiesIraeVIX said:


> On the subject of Ozu's films, I saw _Late Spring_ in a Film Theory class. I was entranced by the entire movie, I wrote my final essay on it! Ozu is definitely one of the legends.


If you enjoyed Late Spring, I recommend Noriko Smiling, a book-length essay by Adam Mars-Jones dealing with nearly everything known about the film, including the existing scholarship and the changes the script when through due to the Japanese censures.


----------



## Lukecash12

Here's a great film directed by Mani Kaul:






The narrator can be kind of corny and romanticize things like a Westerner, but otherwise it's quite the film.


----------



## Rach d minor

Top ten, in order

1. Taxi driver (Scorsese)
2. Godfather 2 (Coppola)
3. Shawshank redemption (darabond) 
4. The Big Lebowski (Cohen bros.) 
4a. Goodfellas (Scorsese)
5. Nosferatu, Phantom Von Der Nacht (Herzog)
6. Paths of glory (Kubrick)
7. Amadeus (Forman)
8. Casablanca (Bergman)
9. 12 Angry Men (Lumet)
10. The Third Man (Reid)


----------



## Morimur

In no particular order:

Shoah
Army of Shadows
Stalker
Faust
Russian Ark
Almanac of the Fall
Satantango
Andrei Rublev
Werckmeister Harmonies
Throne of Blood


----------



## PetrB

norman bates said:


> In italy the same could be probably said of Fantozzi, and especially the first two movies are the two funniest movies I've ever seen. The second one, "The second tragic Fantozzi" in particular is truly hilarious.
> I'm alway baffled by the fact that while here everybody knows those movies and tons of dialogues by heart (there's also the adjective "Fantozziano" to describe something tragicomic) Fantozzi seems completely unknown outside italy.


I'm told by a film producer/teacher that currently, any film which is dialogue heavy is just not going to go far, the widest circulation winners won't be films with sophisticated character development, snappy dialogue (high or low humor) or anything much more complicated than, basically, an animated graphic novel -- where the actions speak for themselves, pretty much carry the story along, and the dialogue is minimal and barely necessary: i.e. a near to silent film which needs no subtitles, or minimum subtitle, is the one most likely to get the largest sales due to circulation in the international market.

If it is wordy, if the dialogue is more than minimal, if the character development is subtle and revealed as much by the dialogue as the acting.... in other words, the more fun movies, the better and best movies... are all set aside for consideration of being produced, or circulated, and most favored is a comic-book like action film with a minimum of dialogue.

That is the report from -- at least -- mainstream Hollywood. _Not at all good news, imho._


----------



## Skilmarilion

PetrB said:


> I'm told by a film producer/teacher that currently, any film which is dialogue heavy is just not going to go far, the widest circulation winners won't be films with sophisticated character development, snappy dialogue (high or low humor) or anything much more complicated than, basically, an animated graphic novel -- where the actions speak for themselves, pretty much carry the story along, and the dialogue is minimal and barely necessary: i.e. a near to silent film which needs no subtitles, or minimum subtitle, is the one most likely to get the largest sales due to circulation in the international market.
> 
> If it is wordy, if the dialogue is more than minimal, if the character development is subtle and revealed as much by the dialogue as the acting.... in other words, the more fun movies, the better and best movies... are all set aside for consideration of being produced, or circulated, and most favored is a comic-book like action film with a minimum of dialogue.
> 
> That is the report from -- at least -- mainstream Hollywood. _Not at all good news, imho._


This is a great shame; I've seen Kevin Spacey express similar thoughts in a recent interview.

It seems like the very well-made, more thoughtful, more dialogue-heavy (and this of course requiring more than competent screenwriting) stuff is moving to TV. It does seem like cinema is just littered with big blockbuster comic book rubbish too often these days ...

-- [I say that not so much because of the actual content of these films, but because they seem to be adapted more and more badly in recent times, the exception imo clearly being Nolan's excellent recent Batman trilogy]

I watch a lot more TV shows than films currently. Just got through the entirety of _Breaking Bad_ and _The Newsroom_ (written by the superb Aaron Sorkin) recently ... though very different, both were just brilliant, and so expertly done, both on screen and behind the camera.


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> That is the report from -- at least -- mainstream Hollywood. _Not at all good news, imho._


I'd make three observations here. First, that by definition, the mainstream is only going to encompass what the general public will pay to see. Second, that whilst I'm very happy to listen to worthy dialogue, the prime medium of cinema is the image. The decline in the quality of this, more than the diminution of the value of dialogue, is more worrying. Third, Norman Bates' reference to Fantozzi is an example of something that is surely not unique to one country, or to one medium. What appeals to a mainstream audience in Italy or the US or the UK won't necessarily appeal abroad - the language barrier being one obvious inhibitor.


----------



## Morimur

There's good films out there, but they certainly aren't being made by Hollywood.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I should actually mention that one of most enjoyable films I've seen in recent times was last year's _All is Lost_ with Robert Redford, in which there is more or less no spoken word whatsoever.

Very fine film, and evidently well thought of too, whatever that's worth. Indeed, it raked in probably less than 1% of Iron Man 3's box office.


----------



## Cosmos

Will add: There Will Be Blood (2007)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cosmos said:


> Will add: There Will Be Blood (2007)


Daniel Day Lewis as John-Huston-mixed-with-Jack-Palance?-- what an acting tour de force. Fantastic film.

I have to confess though that the scene with the preacher 'healing' the old lady's arthritis had my friends and I gasping for air when I saw it in the theater.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

No particular order... and undoubtedly I have forgotten any number of favorites:

Vertigo
Casablanca
Lawrence of Arabia
Psycho
The Third Man
Double Indemnity
Sunset Boulevard
Some Like it Hot
Dr. Strangelove
2001: A Space Odyssey
On the Waterfront
The Seventh Seal
Virgin Spring
Persona
The Grand Illusion
The Maltese Falcon
The Teasure of the Sierra Madre
The Night of the Hunter
Once Upon a Time in the West
A Touch of Evil
Young Frankenstein
Amadeus
Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
The Manchurian Candidate
Blade Runner
Zentropa (Europa)
Mildred Pierce
Star Wars
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Ed Wood
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
Metropolis
Citizen Kane
It's a Wonderful Life
Chinatown
M
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Rashomon
The Seven Samurai
To Kill a Mockingbird

My taste in film tends to be all over the place. I particularly liked Russian and German Expressionist film back in art school... but I haven't seen most of these in years... something I must rectify.


----------



## aajj

I am leaving out plenty but some of my favorites from the 1930s and 1940s include (in no order):
The Third Man
His Girl Friday
The Miracle of Morgan’s Creek
The Grapes of Wrath
Casablanca
Public Enemy
The Wizard of Oz
It Happened One Night
Notorious



Two of my favorites from the '90s are Fargo and The Big Lebowski.

My favorites since 2000 are O Brother Where Art Thou and Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Weston

I neglected in my original post several months ago to mention Cocteau's _La Belle et la Bête_, although PetrB did mention it. It's a stunning movie, each frame a work of art, each line beautifully acted, and with astounding surreal special effects for the mid 1940s. It bears mentioning again. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Weston said:


> I neglected in my original post several months ago to mention Cocteau's _La Belle et la Bête_, although PetrB did mention it. It's a stunning movie, each frame a work of art, each line beautifully acted, and with astounding surreal special effects for the mid 1940s. It bears mentioning again. I highly recommend it.


As an aside, I'd also recommend his plays:

http://www.amazon.com/Infernal-Mach...e=UTF8&qid=1420401281&sr=1-4&keywords=cocteau

And basically everything he dipped his finger into. What a stunning genius he was.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I neglected in my original post several months ago to mention Cocteau's _La Belle et la Bête_, although PetrB did mention it. It's a stunning movie, each frame a work of art, each line beautifully acted, and with astounding surreal special effects for the mid 1940s. It bears mentioning again. I highly recommend it.












Absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Bulldog

Skilmarilion said:


> I watch a lot more TV shows than films currently. Just got through the entirety of _Breaking Bad_ and _The Newsroom_ (written by the superb Aaron Sorkin) recently ... though very different, both were just brilliant, and so expertly done, both on screen and behind the camera.


The Newsroom brilliant? I found the first two episodes of Season One way too preachy and hard to tolerate. Since my wife, who hardly ever agrees with me, did agree with me, we took a pass on additional episodes.


----------



## MimiPinson

"Summer Interlude" by Bergman


----------



## Celloman

My favorite film is currently _Andrei Rublev_ (1966) by Russian film director Andrei Tarkovsky. Poetic and visually brilliant film.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'll try to limit it to a top 10. Titles in the original language or English depending on what comes to my mind quicker.

Renoir: _La Grande Illusion_
Bresson: _Diary of a Country Priest_
Bresson: _A Man Escaped_
Godard: _Le Mépris_
Visconti: _Il Gattopardo_
Tarkovsky: _Andrei Rublev_
Eisenstein: _Battleship Potemkin_
Eisenstein: _Ivan the Terrible_
Dreyer: _Ordet_
Murnau: _Sunrise_

Doh, no American films there? I'll make a separate top 10 for them:

Hawks: _Red River_
Hawks: _The Big Sleep_
Hawks: _Bringing Up Baby_
Ford: _The Searchers_
Ford: _The Man who Shot Liberty Valance_
Capra: _Mr. Smith Goes to Washington_
Welles: _Citizen Kane_
Laughton: _Night of the Hunter_
Hitchcock: _Shadow of a Doubt_
Jarmusch: _Dead Man_

And now I feel bad for not including another 20 or 40 or 80 films... Let's just say that my favourite film for today is, say, _La Grande Illusion_ and leave it at that.


----------



## Albert7

I go mostly by directors... so Michael Haneke, Dardenne Brothers, P.T. Anderson, Wes Anderson, Eric Rohmer, Jean-Luc Godard are just a few of my all time favorites.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The Quiet Man (1952) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara


----------



## Pugg

Brokeback Mountain, most touching.
2005 ‧


----------



## Bellinilover

My all-time favorite film is THE KING'S SPEECH. For me it has almost everything as far as emotion is concerned; it's also visually beautiful, not least because it stars one of my very favorite actors, Colin Firth.


----------



## Pugg

Bellinilover said:


> My all-time favorite film is THE KING'S SPEECH. For me it has almost everything as far as emotion is concerned; it's also visually beautiful, not least because it stars one of my very favorite actors, Colin Firth.


Fantastic actor, did you see A Single Man?


----------



## helenora

Xaltotun said:


> I'll try to limit it to a top 10. Titles in the original language or English depending on what comes to my mind quicker.
> 
> Renoir: _La Grande Illusion_
> Bresson: _Diary of a Country Priest_
> Bresson: _A Man Escaped_
> Godard: _Le Mépris_
> Visconti: _Il Gattopardo_
> Tarkovsky: _Andrei Rublev_
> Eisenstein: _Battleship Potemkin_
> Eisenstein: _Ivan the Terrible_
> Dreyer: _Ordet_
> Murnau: _Sunrise_
> 
> Doh, no American films there? I'll make a separate top 10 for them:
> 
> Hawks: _Red River_
> Hawks: _The Big Sleep_
> Hawks: _Bringing Up Baby_
> Ford: _The Searchers_
> Ford: _The Man who Shot Liberty Valance_
> Capra: _Mr. Smith Goes to Washington_
> Welles: _Citizen Kane_
> Laughton: _Night of the Hunter_
> Hitchcock: _Shadow of a Doubt_
> Jarmusch: _Dead Man_
> 
> And now I feel bad for not including another 20 or 40 or 80 films... Let's just say that my favourite film for today is, say, _La Grande Illusion_ and leave it at that.


_La regle du jeu_ Jean Renoir


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Ordet by Carl Theodor Dreyer. Sublime!


----------



## Bettina

Bellinilover said:


> My all-time favorite film is THE KING'S SPEECH. For me it has almost everything as far as emotion is concerned; it's also visually beautiful, not least because it stars one of my very favorite actors, Colin Firth.


Good choice. I love the scene with the second movement of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony. It works perfectly for the announcement of Britain's entry into the war (or should I say "brentry")...


----------



## Bellinilover

Pugg said:


> Fantastic actor, did you see A Single Man?


Not the whole thing, just the crying scene.


----------



## EdwardBast

Taxi Driver
The Conversation
Brazil
Twelve Monkeys
The Big Lebowski
Being John Malkovich 
The Wrong Trousers

… to name a few off the top of my head.


----------



## KenOC

EdwardBast said:


> ...The Wrong Trousers...


Can't wait for the musical version! :lol:


----------



## Bettina

Midnight in Paris (Woody Allen, 2011). This might be a weird choice, but I just love the idea of travelling back in time and meeting great artists from the past. Gil meets a lot of writers and painters, but I would choose to meet some composers!


----------



## Pugg

The Shawshank Redemption is also a favourite of my.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> The Shawshank Redemption is also a favourite of my.


The Mozart scene is very beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> The Mozart scene is very beautiful and inspiring.


Gundula Janowitz .
I do like the poster scene also .
( the whole in the wall)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Iron Sky..............................


----------



## ST4

One of my favorite movies


----------



## EdwardBast

KenOC said:


> Can't wait for the musical version! :lol:


Part of the reason I chose The Wrong Trousers (a Wallace & Gromit claymation adventure, for those who have missed this gem) is the wonderful score. The film is a perfect thing of its very strange kind.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Midnight in Paris (Woody Allen, 2011). This might be a weird choice, but I just love the idea of travelling back in time and meeting great artists from the past. Gil meets a lot of writers and painters, but I would choose to meet some composers!


I love that film too. Gorgeous cinematography. With Woody Allen, whether its Paris, NYC or Tuscany, you get a beautifully filmed travelogue. I love the way his camera just "stares" at the Palace of Versailles, never letting go. You feel the awe from Mr. Allen.

His films lately have been love letters to different cities, Paris maybe being his best love letter of all. The plot is nice, but the cinematography is simply breathtaking!


----------



## Pugg

Dead Poets Society, more then 25 years old, still very strong.


----------



## starthrower

Double Indemnity
Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
Three Days Of The Condor
Anything with Walter Mathau & Jack Lemmon


----------



## Bellinilover

Pugg said:


> Dead Poets Society, more then 25 years old, still very strong.


A movie I'm proud to say was part of my adolescence (I was 12 when it came out).


----------



## Hania22

I can't really think of ONE specific movie. 
Furious 7, Fast Five (and other movies from the Fast & Furious franchise), Avengers: Age of Ultron (and other movies from the Marvel Cinematic Universe), Edge of Tomorrow, Kingsman: The Secret Service, Real Steel, Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol, Expendables movies, Sherlock Holmes, Transformers movies, The Dark Knight trilogy, Pirates of the Caribbean 1-3, Interstellar, X-Men movies.


----------



## znapschatz

There are maybe fifty films on my best film list, but I do have a #1.

*Rashomon*, a film directed by Akira Kurosawa, 1950. The story is about a bandit on trial for the murder of a traveler and the rape of his wife. The details of the incident are told by each of the participants, including the murdered man (through a medium) and a witness, and each tells a different story of the events, all dependent on their particular points of view, even that of the witness. The theme goes to the heart of what is "truth" and how self interest influences perception. It is simple and profound. Filmed in black and white, with a cast of eight, utilizing five sets, mostly outdoors, *Rashomon* has been universally regarded a masterpiece by the cineaste community, as well as by me.

My first viewing of *Rashomon* took place in the 1960s, where I saw it full screen in a theater. The movie permanently impressed me as above noted, but the next time I had an opportunity to see it in a movie house was almost 20 years later, and it was a new print, first showing. I had a small concern that perhaps time had added undeserved luster to my memory of the work, but instead, it completely reconfirmed my opinion, and I had remembered every detail of the first showing. Those were my only two.

The cast includes Toshiro Mifune, Machiko Kyō, and Masayuki Mori. If you are a film lover and/or philosophically inclined and haven't seen it yet, please do sometime before you die.


----------



## KenOC

There are several Kurosawa films that belong on anybody's top movie list. One of my favorites is a bit obscure, _Dersu Uzala_. It is the story of a Russian explorer and surveyor leading an expedition in the uncharted forests of Siberia. He falls in with an aging hunter from a local tribe, the Goldi, who is wise in the ways of the wild and helps avoid all kinds of tragedy. But things aren't always easy in a collision of cultures and the end of life, for each of us, is a tragedy that can't be avoided.

I highly recommend this film. It's a one-of-a-kind experience and a lifetime's treasure. But it moves in its own time; set aside three hours of quality time to watch it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071411/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## helenora

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067959/

"Walkabout " by Nicolas Roeg


----------



## CypressWillow

"Black Orpheus" became my favourite film when it was just released and it remains my all-time most-loved film to this day.


----------



## Templeton

My personal preferences tend to peter out after those made in the 1970s, which makes it more surprising that my absolute favourite is a 1995 American film 'Before Sunrise' directed by Richard Linklater, and starring the beautiful French actress, Julie Delpy.

I guess that there is an innocence about it, harking back to an earlier period but for me, it's all about the nostalgia of lost youth, as well as lost loves. Well worth checking out.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067959/
> 
> "Walkabout " by Nicolas Roeg


You are making me curious now.


----------



## hpowders

Three tied for "best":

The Godfather Part One

The Godfather Part Two

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> You are making me curious now.


 a lot of in between lines, existential questions...tragedy of people's lives...etc. very profound indeed and very underrated by general puclic, stunningly visual - should be taken in account that it was shot in natural light, no computer editing in 1971.

Usually when this film is described they say it's about kids adventure...such were my expectations before watching it for the first time.... now I wonder what sort of critics write reviews...do they really watch a movie before writing and if they do why do they write reviews of this kind at all ? hahaha

The director Nicolas Roeg was in a crew with David Lean in "Lawrence of Arabia".


----------



## geralmar

Unearthly Stranger (1963). Minuscule budget; tiny but stellar cast. Unfortunate gaping plot inconsistency; but so has Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956), which I like almost as much.


----------



## Richard8655

Barry Lyndon (Stanley Kubrick). The classical music in this film is gorgeous. Anyone else like it as much as me?


----------



## Fugue Meister

^^^^I love it (I wouldn't be my only pick if someone put a gun to my head) but it's one of my all time favorites, enough so that it became one of the films I would try to force feed to my friends (you know what I mean, when you keep on suggesting the same movie till you wear them down), never with good results even the ones who enjoy Kubrick. It got to the point with a few of my friends where if we're trying to decide on a movie to put on they will taunt me facetiously with "No come on let's put on 'Barry Lyndon'" 

It's not cool.


----------



## Richard8655

^^^
Keep pushing. Sometimes friends need to be nudged to great works of film-making and music. Glad you like it as well.


----------



## Merl

I have a particular penchant for nasty horror movies - the more grisly the better. The French film 'Martyrs' is a firm favourite. It's deeply disturbing.


----------



## Vronsky

_A Clockwork Orange_/Stanley Kubrick
_2001: A Space Odyssey_/Stanley Kubrick
_The Seventh Seal_/Ingmar Bergman
_Aguirre, the Wrath of God_/Werner Herzog

If it should be just one, it is _A Clockwork Orange_.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> I have a particular penchant for nasty horror movies - the more grisly the better. The French film 'Martyrs' is a firm favourite. It's deeply disturbing.


Trying to avoid that kind of movies, life is nasty enough as it is out site our own bubble.


----------



## Phil loves classical

My Favourite movie all time: Shane. Just found this thread. Very timely as I changed my avatar recently. Maybe I should change my handle to Phil loves Shane, but that would give the wrong impression. 2nd favourite movie, and I'm not embarassed by it, has to be the Fellowship of the Ring, followed by 2001: a Space Odyssey. Another one up there has to be La Strada.


----------



## AfterHours

Citizen Kane - Orson Welles (1941)

An unoriginal choice I suppose, but it's just too overwhelming an experience to ignore and its emotional/conceptual depth and creativity is beyond anything film has ever produced, prior or since. The more one observes and analyzes its depths, the more infinite it seems (I think Ebert said something to that effect as well. It's true though.)


----------



## Pugg

We watched Guess Who's Coming to Dinner last night, must be in my top 5.
Sublime acting.


----------



## AfterHours

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Blade Runner* without a doubt for me, I never tire of it.


Hoping the upcoming sequel doesn't go all bonkers with overblown special effects and stays true to the original. I'm not expecting it to be a masterpiece, but I'd at least like it to be more on the philosophical sci-fi side of things with real atmosphere and special effects that have the awe of ingenuity, not just wham-bam CGI and schizo/thoughtless editing (basically, I want it to be like the original, but also a film of its own).


----------



## AfterHours

KenOC said:


> For Kurosawa, I'd choose Dersu Uzala.


He has several great ones, but I'd probably go:

1. Ikiru
2. Ran
3. Seven Samurai
4. Rashomon

Then a number of others but those 4 are certainly his best imo.


----------



## Phil loves classical

AfterHours said:


> He has several great ones, but I'd probably go:
> 
> 1. Ikiru
> 2. Ran
> 3. Seven Samurai
> 4. Rashomon
> 
> Then a number of others but those 4 are certainly his best imo.


I used to really like Kagemusha. Throne of Blood was a powerhouse film, even though it's just a Japanese version of Macbeth. Being a western movie fan, Yojimbo was very entertaining to me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Iron Sky


----------



## Metairie Road

> Iron Sky


Mel Brooks meets Philip K. Dick.

I think I'll skip that one.

I will however go to see this...






Dave Bautista and Michael Rooker are just hilarious.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Seriously, though...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Seriously, though...


Good choice..................................................


----------



## Omicron9

Pugg said:


> Brokeback Mountain, most touching.
> 2005 ‧


And excellent performance by Heath Ledger.


----------



## DeepR

AfterHours said:


> Hoping the upcoming sequel doesn't go all bonkers with overblown special effects and stays true to the original. I'm not expecting it to be a masterpiece, but I'd at least like it to be more on the philosophical sci-fi side of things with real atmosphere and special effects that have the awe of ingenuity, not just wham-bam CGI and schizo/thoughtless editing (basically, I want it to be like the original, but also a film of its own).


Don't forget the music. I want to believe... 
Nah, I'm sure they'll ruin it.


----------



## Pugg

Omicron9 said:


> And excellent performance by Heath Ledger.


All I might add, specially Michelle Williams.


----------



## znapschatz

AfterHours said:


> He has several great ones, but I'd probably go:
> 
> 1. Ikiru
> 2. Ran
> 3. Seven Samurai
> 4. Rashomon
> 
> Then a number of others but those 4 are certainly his best imo.


All excellent choices, but I would add to the list *Kagamusha*, a film described by Kurosawa as a "warmup" for *Ran*, but in my opinion, stands as its equal, perhaps superior.


----------



## AfterHours

znapschatz said:


> All excellent choices, but I would add to the list *Kagamusha*, a film described by Kurosawa as a "warmup" for *Ran*, but in my opinion, stands as its equal, perhaps superior.


I agree with you that Kagemusha is superb. Perhaps it would be #5 if I included it.


----------



## bestellen

For me personal favorite: Jacques Tati's "Playtime."


----------



## hpowders

The Producers directed by Mel Brooks, starring Zero Mostel & Gene Wilder.

Cracks me up every time!


----------



## Zimmer80

Favorite? - Jurassic Park. Seeing that in the theatre as a young 12 year old nerd completely changed my life and kindled my interest and obsession with movies. Others include Godfather 1 and 2. Just cinematic perfection. And Interstellar


----------



## childed

Apocalypse Now by Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## Bertali

*Back to the Future trilogy*










A great trilogy that *I* count as one movie because they are so entwined with each other, and also have one of the best soundtracks ever by Alan Silvestri.


----------



## heatedbonfire

Twister. I've watched it for.... oooppss... I lost count already.


----------



## ST4

Bergman - Persona


----------



## Pugg

I really do hope this one gets a good place in film history.


----------



## CypressWillow

After my #1 favorite, "Black Orpheus" I'd pick, in no particular order:

Random Harvest
Made in Heaven
Defending Your Life
E.T.
Shadowlands (both versions)
Lion
The Razor's Edge (1946)
Rene Clair's And Then There Were None
The Shop Around the Corner
She-Devil (a guilty pleasure)
The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
Scrooge (A Christmas Carol) (1951)
Maytime (just for one song, you know which one)
Music Box
Dial M for Murder
The Lady Vanishes
The Heiress
A Matter of Life and Death
The Gay Divorcee (just for "Night and Day")
Tales of Hoffmann
When Harry Met Sally
Mildred Pierce
Cast Away
The Martian
The Four Feathers (1939)
and another guilty pleasure, Idiocracy


----------



## Art Rock

Indiana Jones and the last crusade. A brilliant mix of action and humour.


----------



## hpowders

CypressWillow said:


> After my #1 favorite, "Black Orpheus" I'd pick, in no particular order:
> 
> Random Harvest
> Made in Heaven
> Defending Your Life
> E.T.
> Shadowlands (both versions)
> Lion
> The Razor's Edge (1946)
> Rene Clair's And Then There Were None
> The Shop Around the Corner
> She-Devil (a guilty pleasure)
> The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
> Scrooge (A Christmas Carol) (1951)
> Maytime (just for one song, you know which one)
> Music Box
> Dial M for Murder
> The Lady Vanishes
> The Heiress
> A Matter of Life and Death
> The Gay Divorcee (just for "Night and Day")
> Tales of Hoffmann
> When Harry Met Sally
> Mildred Pierce
> Cast Away
> The Martian
> The Four Feathers (1939)
> and another guilty pleasure, Idiocracy


I love the song written for Black Orpheus.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> Indiana Jones and the last crusade. A brilliant mix of action and humour.


"You didn't choose...poorly"


----------



## Guest

[Replied to wrong post]


----------



## Guest

CypressWillow said:


> After my #1 favorite, "Black Orpheus" I'd pick, in no particular order:
> 
> Random Harvest
> Made in Heaven
> Defending Your Life
> E.T.
> Shadowlands (both versions)
> Lion
> The Razor's Edge (1946)
> Rene Clair's And Then There Were None
> The Shop Around the Corner
> She-Devil (a guilty pleasure)
> The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
> Scrooge (A Christmas Carol) (1951)
> Maytime (just for one song, you know which one)
> Music Box
> Dial M for Murder
> The Lady Vanishes
> The Heiress
> A Matter of Life and Death
> The Gay Divorcee (just for "Night and Day")
> Tales of Hoffmann
> When Harry Met Sally
> Mildred Pierce
> Cast Away
> The Martian
> The Four Feathers (1939)
> and another guilty pleasure, Idiocracy


A lovely collection of oldies and goodies!


----------



## CypressWillow

Merci beaucoup, Macleod.

It just struck me how very many of my favorites were made in England and/or by English authors/actors/directors.


----------



## Agamemnon

My Top 10:

1. Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) (2014)
2. American Beauty (1999)
3. The Tree of Life (2011)
4. Shutter Island (2010)
5. The Green Mile (1999)
6. Nocturnal Animals (2016)
7. One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975)
8. Dancer in the Dark (2000)
9. Inland Empire (2006)
10. Synecdoche, New York (2008)


----------



## Joe B

If I had to choose only one, which is like asking a parent to state the name of their favorite offspring at a family dinner, I would have to say Kurosawa's "*Seven Samurai*."

The first time I watched this film I was literally floored. The scene where the rowdy lodgers are making fun of the farmers because they eat millet to make sure they can feed the samurai they're hoping to enlist rice had me on the floor crying. I couldn't believe it. Kurosawa's ability to reach out, grab my emotions, and elicit the response he wanted me to have was unexpected, powerful, and genuine. Later in the movie when Mifune goes on his rant about farmers it happened again. There are also many scenes in his movie "Red Beard" that have the same effect on me. The climatic scene in the more recent movie "A Monster Calls" had the same, unexpected, emotional response from me....I fell out of my seat onto the living room flooring sobbing like a baby. Don't get me wrong, I don't watch movies for this kind of visceral reaction nor do I judge a movie by this. I'm probably more in the "emotionally unavailable" category than I am in the "sentimental slob" category, so this kind of cathartic response is burned in my memory and dear to my heart.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Favorite Movies:

Space Opera/Fantasy:
The Original Star Wars Trilogy
Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, Witch and the Wardrobe
The Wizard of Oz
Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (original)
Chitty-Chitty Bang Bang (the "Child Catcher" is the scariest villain ever!)
Superman 1 & 2
Jurassic Park
Clash of the Titans (original)

Westerns:
The Magnificent Seven
True Grit (original)
Big Jake
The Cowboys
The Alamo (original)
The Undefeated
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
Giant

War:
Patton
Kelley's Heroes
Stalag 13

Gangster:
Godfather 1 & 2 

Disaster:
The Poseidon Adventure

Car Chase:
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World
Smokey and the Bandit
Cannonball Run
Blues Brothers

Historical/Biographic:
Gandhi
La Bamba

Musical:
Fiddler on the Roof

Drama:
Marty
A Patch of Blue
Raisin in the Sun
Imitation of Life
Driving Miss Daisy
12 Angry Men
Requiem for a Heavyweight
Bill (Made for TV w/Mickey Rooney)

Comedy:
What About Bob?
Back to School
Easy Money 
Houseguest
Daddy Daycare
The Bad News Bears (original)
Being There 

Animation:
You're a Good Man Charlie Brown
Allegro non Troppo

Biblical:
The Gospel According to Matthew (low-budget Jesus movie directed by an atheist; very sincere, though)


----------



## amfortas

Wow. Three and a half years, and no one has yet mentioned Marcel Carné's _Children of Paradise_!


----------



## Jacck

Most favorite film? Probably Red Beard (Akahige) by Kurosawa. It was already mentioned here. Other good films in no particular order are Ningen no joken (The Human Condition), La beauté du diable 1950, Citizen Kane, Anand 1971, Scent of a Woman, Caravan Himalaya, Magnolia, Trueman Show, Jodaeiye Nader az Simin, Nocturnal Animals, Andrei Rublev, Ben-Hur, Barry Lyndon. In general, I like almost anything by Kurosawa and Kubrick. These are the more serious films. Then there are a lot of less serious but good films in the likes of Shawshank Redemption


----------



## bharbeke

The Sound of Music


----------



## amfortas

bharbeke said:


> The Sound of Music


The hills are alive! Or is it, _The Hills Have Eyes_?


----------



## cougarjuno

The Red Shoes
Rosemary's Baby
Random Harvest


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> The Sound of Music


This is such a honest and brave answer. :lol:


----------



## ldiat

the day the earth stood still,,, night of the living dead......sophie's choice......pulp fiction


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg said:


> This is such a honest and brave answer. :lol:


How is that brave? It was the #1 film of all time when it came out, so millions love it. As a Catholic, I enjoy seeing positive portrayals of nuns in movies (see also Sister Act), and I adore the music in the movie.


----------



## Taplow

Lindsay Anderson's *if....* (1968)


----------



## Mowgli

Amélie (2001)


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> How is that brave? It was the #1 film of all time when it came out, so millions love it. As a Catholic, I enjoy seeing positive portrayals of nuns in movies (see also Sister Act), and I adore the music in the movie.


More people having it as a guilty pleasure, always "moaning "about it but still loving it.


----------



## geralmar

The 7th Voyage of Sinbad (1958). Of course I was just a wide-eyed kid sitting mesmerized in a movie theatre; but it has forever for me exemplified "movie magic."


----------



## DeepR

Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo

/thread


----------



## Guest

I can't say what my all time favorite is,one of them is certainly this one.Beautiful scenery of a timeless landscape and a world that is gone.

Hollywood icon Sarah Miles has revealed she was "heartbroken" when she saw how the Dingle Peninsula had been allowed develop since filming 'Ryan's Daughter'.

The star of the David Lean-directed epic was back in west Kerry last night to officially open the 10th Dingle International Film Festival with a special screening of the film that also starred Robert Mitchum, Trevor Howard, Christopher Jones, John Mills and Leo McKern, at the Phoenix Cinema.

This is only her second time to visit the area where she spent almost two years of her life in the late 1960s

Crews from 'Star Wars' are expected to begin filming on the Dingle Peninsula in May but it was 'Ryan's Daughter' that put it on the map and showcased the beauty of the area to an international audience.

But Miles (74), who played Rosy Ryan, can't get over how the area has changed.

"I was quite stunned when I came back 10 years ago to see how much thoughtless building there was," she says.

"It upset me to see these thoughtless bungalows all over the place. It's heartbreaking that you can ruin a view with bungalows like that.

"There should have been some control over where you can place your home because the whole of Ireland is ruined now because of these bungalows everywhere.

"It's absolutely heartbreaking that it could happen to the most beautiful isle on Earth. So that upset me a lot, I have to say."

But Miles, whose late husband Robert Bolt wrote the screenplay, paid tribute to the people of the area, whom she described as "decent", "happy" and "beautiful".


----------



## Josquin13

I'm a film fanatic, & find it nearly impossible to name just one 'all-time' favorite film, as I have so many favorite films. However, if I were pressed to pick just one or two films, I'd probably choose from among the following 5 films:

A Room with a View (Merchant Ivory films)
Jean de Florette, and Manon of the Spring--it's one film (Claude Berri)
The Verdict (Sidney Lumet)
Lawrence of Arabia (David Lean)
To Kill a Mockingbird (Robert Mulligan)

But, wouldn't you rather see my long list?--After decades of movie watching, here's the rest of my favorite films (for the most part):

Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Terry Gilliam & Terry Jones)
The Graduate (Mike Nichols)
Vivre sa vie (Jean luc Godard)
Dr. Strangelove (Stanley Kubrick)
Dr. Zhivago (David Lean)
The Silence (Ingmar Bergman)
Wild Strawberries (Ingmar Bergman)
The Seventh Seal (Ingmar Bergman)
The Third Man (Carol Reed)
Au Hasard Balthazar (Robert Bresson)
The Godfather, parts 1 & 2 (Francis Ford Coppola)
Babette's Feast (Gabriel Axel)
The Lover (Jean-Jacques Annaud)
The Pink Panther (Blake Edwards)
A Shot in the Dark (Blake Edwards)
The Pink Panther Strikes Again (Blake Edwards)--I'm a big Peter Sellers fan.
The Ladykillers (Alexander Mackendrick, with Alec Guiness, not the American remake)
Kind Hearts and Coronets (Robert Hamer)
School for Scoundrels (Robert Hamer, not the American remake)
Folly to be Wise (Frank Launder--I'm a big Alastair Sim fan too)
A Death at a Funeral (British version, not the American remake)
Hail the Conquering Hero (Preston Sturges, or The Lady Eve, Sullivan's Travels... )
Some like it Hot (Billy Wilder)
My Old Lady (Israel Horovitz)
The Leopard (Luchino Visconti)
The Draughtsman's Contract (Peter Greenaway)
The Belly of an Architect (Peter Greenaway)
Days of Heaven (Terence Malick)
The New World (Terence Malick)
The Tree of Life (Terence Malick)
Local Hero (Bill Forsythe)
Withnail and I (Bruce Robinson)
A Good Year (Ridley Scott)
Gladiator (Ridley Scott)
My Life as a Dog (Lasse Hallström)
Pelle the Conqueror (Bille August)
After the Wedding (Susanne Bier)
The Quiet American (Phillip Noyce)
The Mission (Roland Joffe)
The Killing Fields (Roland Joffe)
Léon, The Professional (Luc Besson)
Camille Claudel (Bruno Nuytten--the most harrowing film I've ever seen)
Amazing Grace (Michael Apted)
The Age of Adaline (Lee Toland Krieger)
Mrs. Palfrey at the Claremont (Dan Ireland)
Au Revoir les Enfants (Louis Malle)
Everything is Illuminated (Liev Schreiber)
The Namesake (Mira Nair)
The Producers (Mel Brooks)
Ben-Hur (William Wyler)
A Man for All Seasons (Fred Zinnemann, Robert Bolt play)
Becket (Peter Glenville)
The Lion in Winter (Anthony Harvey, James Goldman play)
The Big Lebowski (Coen brothers)
Fargo (Coen brothers)
No Country for Old Men (Coen Brothers)
The Soloist (Joe Wright)
The Last Samurai (Edward Zwick)
Enchanted April (Mike Newell)
The Wings of a Dove (Iain Softley--I like almost any film of a Henry James book)
The Horse's Mouth (Ronald Neame)
A Private Function (Malcolm Mowbray)
The Innocents (Jack Clayton, with Deborah Kerr)
Seance on a Wet Afternoon (Bryan Forbes)
Breaker Morant (Bruce Beresford)
Witness (Peter Weir)
Gallipoli (Peter Weir)
The Year of Living Dangerously (Peter Weir)
The Return of the King (Peter Jackson, from the Lord of the Rings trilogy)
An Angel at My Table (Jane Campion)
Nosferatu (Werner Herzog)
Heart of Glass (Werner Herzog)
Aguirre, the Wrath of God (Werner Herzog)
Life of Brian (Terry Jones)
Time Bandits (Terry Gilliam)
Jabberwocky (Terry Gilliam)
The Adventures of Baron von Munchausen (Terry Gilliam)
The Tales of Hoffmann (Michael Powell)
The Red Shoes (Michael Powell)
Purple Noon (Rene Clement)
Andrei Rublev (Andrei Tarkovsky)
La Strada (Federico Fellini)
La Dolce Vita (Federico Fellini)
L'Atalante (Jean Vigo)

and, my 5 favorite Alfred Hitchcock movies (Hitchcock's a favorite director of mine),

Notorious
Rear Window
To Catch a Thief
The Lady Vanishes
Young and Innocent

The above films (or some subset of them) would make an interesting 'at home' film festival, I should think.


----------



## Bulldog

I haven't seen a good movie in months. The last good one was "The Girl on the Train".


----------



## amfortas

Josquin13 said:


> Au Hasard Balthazar (Robert Bresson)


Nice! There's one you don't see mentioned every day.


----------



## Josquin13

amfortas said:


> Nice! There's one you don't see mentioned every day.


Yes, I thought Au Hasard Balthazar was an unusually perceptive, thoughtful film. On the one hand, it's deceptively simple, while on the other, it's somewhat elusive, metaphorical & mystical. I found it to be one of those films that stays with you.

I keep meaning to explore Bresson's films further, but haven't done so yet--except for Lancelot du Lac, which I've now seen twice: once in an art house theater in London on a rainy afternoon when I was in my early twenties, and the other time several years ago when it first came out on DVD. On my second viewing, I liked & appreciated the film a lot more than I had in my younger days. So I suspect many of Bresson's films are like that, that they get better with subsequent viewings, and the amount of life experience you bring to them.

Certainly he was an important, influential filmmaker--especially on the French New Wave cinema. Jean-Luc Godard, for example, wrote, "Robert Bresson is French cinema, as Dostoyevsky is the Russian novel and Mozart is German music." While Andrei Tarkovsky said, "I am only interested in the views of two people: one is called Bresson and one called Bergman."


----------



## Score reader

Here's some of my favorites. I only chose one movie per director, otherwise with the likes of Kurosawa, this would get out of hand.

_Harakiri (Mazaki Kobayashi)
Ran (Akira Kurosawa)
Sweet Smell of Success (Alexander McKendrick)
Paris, Texas (Wim Wenders)
Dolls (Takeshi Kitano)
Blade Runner Director's Cut (Ridley Scott)
Hero (Zhang Yimou)
Fitzcarraldo (Werner Herzog)
In a Loneley Place (Nicolas Ray)
Detour (Edgar G. Ulmer)
D.O.A (Rudolph Mate)_


----------



## Phil loves classical

1. Shane
2. The Black Stallion
3. Seventh Seal


----------

